# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Crested geckos

## frogmadmeg

Hello, I have 2 cresties Marley and bob, I no the names haha but they suited the crested geckos looks 

anyway here's Marley hes a boy, I was wondering if anybody could tell me a morph or colour of which he is? Every answer shall be very appreciated 





And here's bob , she's a girl and was sold to me as a flame but on morph websites the flame cresties seem to all have different markings and look totally different, although I have to say as night she does fire up a lot and is bright orange 
thanx meg

----------


## Daniel

All cresties look the same to me haha. Very nice geckos though  :Smile:

----------


## frogmadmeg

Aha, thank you

----------


## Lija

he is a yellow tiger, possibly dalmation too, i think i saw a few spots, but couldn't see clearly.

----------


## frogmadmeg

> he is a yellow tiger, possibly dalmation too, i think i saw a few spots, but couldn't see clearly.


Okay may I ask which one are you talking about Marley (first pics)

----------


## frogmadmeg

I just saw this on a a crestie morph website and that looks like how bobs body patten looks like which is a flame but Marlena are actually completely different

----------


## frogmadmeg

I was looking at pics and was thinking could there be a slight bit of orange tiger morph?

----------


## Lija

from those pics, it is not an orange tiger, and yes i was talking about first pic. to tell you for sure i need 2 pic of each, both fired up, one from top and another from a side ( as long as sides are visible it is ok). if you want to take pic sooner then they might want to fire up you can try following - take them out and spray on them, if not working then put them in plastic container ( small, but appropriate size) with moist paper towels and spray a lot and keep them in there for like 10-15min, most will fire up this way. 

will try to find you pic of a flame.

----------


## frogmadmeg

Okay I'm pretty sure bob is a flame but bit def get pics of both on here sorry can't do it tonight probably tomorrow or next day that fine? I'm not very good with identifying things lol but thank you 
i typed on google yellow tiger crested gecko and come up with this it does look a bit like Marley I suppose but with out the nice little patterns on the head and those spots  :Wink:

----------


## Lija

that is one of mine from last year babies, red flame, not fully fired up in that pic, she is very red in person  :Smile:  do you see the pattern on a back that looks like flame and nothing on a sides.

----------


## frogmadmeg

Bob has patens on the side of him but will get some clearer pics tomoz as it probs make it hard to identify if quality is no good  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

that is another one of our babies, yellow bridle, that is extreme case of a tiger ( more stuff going on)

----------


## frogmadmeg

> that is another one of our babies, yellow bridle, that is extreme case of a tiger ( more stuff going on)


Were u saying extreme case of tiger about yours ? U also have some pretty babies there

----------


## Lija

thank you!  
 yes bridle is a tiger with more lines, more contrast color.

----------


## frogmadmeg

Okay, so if I get clearer pics uploaded do u think you'll be able to tell the morph

----------


## Lija

sure  :Smile:

----------


## frogmadmeg

Thank you

----------


## slowfox64

Crested Gecko Morph Guide: Colors, Morphs and Traits | moonvalleyreptiles.com
Crested Gecko Morph Guide

----------


## frogmadmeg

I think bob is a flame and Marley a yellow tiger?

----------


## frogmadmeg

Here's Marley

----------


## frogmadmeg

Here's bob

----------


## Lija

they both yellow tigers, Bob is dalmation too.  Flame has different colored back and sides, as you saw in my example.
 actually check this out, i like that morph guide the best,  it shows exactly what you need to look for.
Crested Gecko Canada

----------


## frogmadmeg

> they both yellow tigers, Bob is dalmation too.  Flame has different colored back and sides, as you saw in my example.
>  actually check this out, i like that morph guide the best,  it shows exactly what you need to look for.
> Crested Gecko Canada


Okay, I agree thank you for your help in trying to help me find the morph of my crested geckos

----------

